# Another help request! Parasite, but not Calamanus



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

One of my two beautiful long finned red velvet swordtails developed what looked like a 1/4 inch greyish white parasite just aft of the gills about 2-3 months ago. If you were looking at him head-on, the parasite would be seen dead centre of his gills. Just noticed that the other one has the parasite too, but in a different location.

Slowly but surely, several other fish are developing them in different places - most appear to be sprouting off of the dorsal fin or fins near the gills - so fore rather than aft, hence the assumption that this isn't calamanus.

There appears to be just one parasite per fish, and only on some fish - none are on any of my giant swordtail teenagers, none on any of my egg bearing fish - incl 4 corys, 4 rummy nose tetras (although one has a cloudy thing on its back) or 3 neon tetras.

Both of my male guppies, at about the time they started showing their incredible red colouring, have them, but none of the females.

In total, I would say about 6-8 of over 30 fish now have the parasites.

The aquarium unfortunately is my largest, a 90 gallon bowfront. I don't have a quarantine tank, and don't really have room (or the desire) to get another tank.

The parasite looks similar on all fish - about 1/4 inch, dull greyish white to eggshell baby blue in colouring.

In reading what's already been posted, I'm thinking a treatment of Levamisole
or Melafix might be in order. I'm hoping to head to the Menagerie Pet store on Parliament St tomorrow, so thought I'd check in with the experts to see if you have any ideas.

I'd take a photo or two, but that would mean finding my camera, then finding the charger, taking the photos, then figuring out how to download them to site all before heading out in about 5 minutes (not sure how to do that).

Thanks for any thoughts in advance!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

like this? I am having trouble figuring out what you mean in your description.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/fish lice%253F/aquaticquotient/disease/lice.jpg


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

No, it doesn't look like that at all. It more looks like a mini tree branch that's got stuck to the body of the fish, although whiter (or bluer) in colour.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/anchor_worms/

anchor worm maybe?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks ksimdjembe. That does look more like it, although there is no wound on the point of contact between goldfish & parasite as shown on the gold fish.

The article says that after the parasite gives birth it dies. The parasite on the swordtail (the 1st time I noticed the parasite) has been there for probably about 3 months now, without the parasite or fish changing in look or appearing the worse for wear.

Interesting that it says that this is extremely rare.


----------

